# Priestley Vintage White Alice Lace Cocktail Dress Fashion Face Off!(3/1/10 - 10/1/10)



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2010)

***IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ***

Quote:

In an effort to help make the fashion face off run more efficiently and keep it on scheduele every week, it has been decided that we are restructuring the process we use to notify the winner and retrieval of the new fashion face off item.


Traditionally once the fashion face off had ended, the winner or winners would recieve a PM notifying them that they have won the face off and are asked to send back a PM with the link to the new face off item. 



From now on, when you enter the fashion face off, each participant is asked to PM the mod in charge of fashion face offs (currently myself, Bec688) with an item you would like to use if you are the potential winner of the face off. That item must be PM'd to the mod when you post your actual face off entry. If you post your outfit without sending a PM, your entry will not be counted.

This way, once the face off is over, we will have the new item lined up and ready, and the new face off can begin!
Hey Everyone







This week's challenge item is brought to you by


Bec688

Here is the item she has chosen for this weeks challenge 

Priestley Vintage White Alice Lace Cocktail Dress!





link: Alice White Dress - Polyvore


If this is your first Fashion Face-Off, please make sure that you read our rules and regulations for the challenge before entering.

Rules: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f159/fashion-faceoff-rules-69982.html


Good Luck and have fun!


***NOTE: Some members appear to be having problems posting up their sets, try this way post your outfit. 

Publish your set and then email the set to yourself, open the email, right click on the picture of your set, select "copy image location" and then in your post click on "insert image" press ctrl+C and the link will show up, click ok and your image will be there.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 3, 2010)

I went for a beach wedding look =]

Congratulations on the win Bec


----------



## Lucy (Jan 3, 2010)

here's mine, i love this dress!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought you might Luce, you always have such feminine sets!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 3, 2010)

lol bec, what can i say! i'm a girly-girl!


----------



## esha (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bCreative (Jan 6, 2010)

Such a cute dress!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 6, 2010)




----------

